# Teaching in the Middle East



## Yvonne Wakefield (Nov 11, 2011)

After six years of working and living in Kuwait. I wrote a book I wished I'd read prior to uprooting and moving there. The book is "Suitcase Filled with Nails: Lessons Learned from Teaching Art in Kuwait." Much of the information pertains to the UAE region.


----------

